# cheap skank needs protein lol



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Can anyone recommend any CHEAP protein that has low fat/calorie content

by cheap i dont mean promax diet! lol


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Nutrisport 90+

Â£40 for 5KG Bucket


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

:whs

Although My price to uk mma members is Â£45, i havent seen it for Â£40 before?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

That offer has finished now, discount-supplements and superfit have it for 44 with free del.

I get it myself and, what I can offer is, ONLY GET THE CHOC FLAVOUR!

In fact, I have a shake in front of me now, coincidence ey.

Its still quality as well, contains concentrate and caseine. Bonus.

Been using it for the past year and Im not tired of the flavour.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

cheers lads, will get round to it soon


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I believe Vanilla is fairly non tasting - which is probably the way forward with 90+ - sorry to add to the confusion


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I might have to get that .. or the reflex one stop

though I am addicted to dunns river nurishment


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

I got some vanilla 90+ other week

****in rank lol


----------



## impulse supplements (Oct 30, 2009)

there is always all of the atlas gear and then there is nutrisport very similar poducts and very similar prices. all of my customers have reccomended choc flavour for nutrisport 90+


----------



## donnyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

jeevan said:


> I might have to get that .. or the reflex one stop
> 
> though I am addicted to dunns river nurishment


River Nurishment is full of sugar!

Nutrisport 90 Protein Powder - 5kg - BodyBuilding Supplements Nutrition Fitness Workout BSN CNP

excellent delivery.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Dont you dare put down the dunns river brand !! I will find your IP and hunt you down ..

bastard

 have a nice day .. until we meet , muhaahahaha


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

with so many brands, websites and flavours etc.. someone should do a market-wide review... y'know 'best value option', 'best all round performance', 'best proven results', cheapest etc..

for a beginner there are so many confusing options. reflex,nutrisport,promax,CNP,lamuscle,myprotien??? whats the difference lol


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

pretty much all the same tbh.

id go with nutrisport 90+ for value as it contains different proteins (fast and slow release) where as others, mainly protein supp powders contain fast (but rate reduced when mixed and consumed with milk due to caseine).

for taste, id go with optimum nutrition or reflex, for value, nutrisport.

i saw in a nother thread you mentioned myprotein, they are good, i used them a while ago but i cant handle unflavoured anymore.


----------



## donnyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

MyProtein do flavoured as well 

Bas - Dunns River is still s**t


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah i must admit i think value wise you simply cant touch nutrisport 90+

Im not sure about all the flavours, but vanilla's not exactly great tasting, im told chocolate is best


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

ooo good heads up. i was gonna order the vanilla lol..

just something seems wrong getting a chocolate shake when tryin to get hella-fitter


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

donnyboy said:


> *MyProtein do flavoured as well  *
> 
> Bas - Dunns River is still s**t


Youre right, stopped using them since I found the nutrisport, been using it for about a year now, just that its so value for money for quality protein content, which includes caseine and concentrate!

Yeah its not the best tasting but it tastes half decent and hey, protein shakes are for performance really because if one wanted to something purely for taste, one would just grab a proper milkshake or a drink of juice.


----------



## Juicy (Jun 17, 2010)

There is a fairly new British brand called MUSCLE FURY. They manufacture two proteins - High Whey and Designer Whey. Designer Whey is the cheaper of the two. I'm dead fussy when it comes to flavours but all three of their flavours are nice. Defiantly check out their Banoffe flavour - I cant get enough of it!


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

Impact Whey Protein from Myprotein.co.uk

Â£45 for 5kg

use my discount code (MP5195) for 5% off, makes it Â£42.75, smaller sizes are available too

its even cheaper if you want it unflavoured

or if you want a 'blend' product, see below

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/impact_blend


----------



## MMAallday (Oct 17, 2011)

I have bought from these guys Discount Sports Supplements | Bodybuilding Protein Supplements UK | Pro-10 their based in Birmingham and I can vouch for there Strawberry and chocolate whey as I got a mixed batch

works out at £49.95 for 5kg delivered with a free shaker.


----------

